# Playing with the camera while smoking a V



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

Just having some fun with my little point and shoot while smoking an Oliva Serie V Lancero


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice! You even burnt the toothpick!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

What kind of camera is that? Mine is a piece of crap compared to yours!! Seriously what are you using??

I know that Oliva was a tasty as the pic is good!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pics. Glad you shared with us.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Walt, that's great stuff man! As Eric pointed out, that burnt toothpick makes the picture! 

CD


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome pic's.Love the V's


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

elmomac said:


> What kind of camera is that? Mine is a piece of crap compared to yours!! Seriously what are you using??
> 
> I know that Oliva was a tasty as the pic is good!!


The camera isn't anything special, at least not anymore. I picked it up a few years ago for my wife. It is a Nikon Coolpix 3200 (3.2 Megapixel).

I'm seriously considering getting a Nikon D40 Digital SLR. Just a matter of putting the cash away for it. I used to spend alot of time shooting pictures with my Nikon N65 SLR Film Camera, but digital really seems like the way to go. Buying Film, having it developed then burned to CD just costs too much.

Glad everyone liked the pictures. I'm going to try and pool all my decent pictures together and make a small desktop gallery out of them.

I was very happy with the way my Nub pictures turned out (check out the Nub forum for those) and have one of them on my desktop at work.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Are those the"rare" oliva bands selling on Ebay-LOL


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I need to get myself something that shoots better close-ups. You would think the macro on an expensive camera would work better. I should have just saved about $1500 and bought a point-and-shoot. Great job Walt - those pics look fantastic!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Serious nub when you burn the toothpick


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Excellent photos! Someone should put together a coffee table book with nice glossy photos like this!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

That V died a good death! I noticed you are getting more artistic with the pics on Stogie Reivew, I like it! Good job Walt.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Love those V's nice pictures


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice picts!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice work, like the 2nd pic a lot!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Excellent pictures and a great smoke


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Nice work, like the 2nd pic a lot!


wow burned the toothpic.


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

I have been looking at that Nikon D40. It's at the top of my wish list, along with a box of V Lancero


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

That is one serious NUBbing. I also vote Top Pic to #2 based on full view focus. Good pics!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome smoke


----------

